# Has anyone seen a VW Arteon in the wild?



## kerirusel28 (Feb 25, 2021)

I was seriously considering this car before I decided on Audi. Audi won for me with overall looks and and Quattro over 4motion. The VW is a good looking car. I’m one of the very few left that likes sedans and was excited to see an automaker introduce a new flagship sedan. I hope it finds its niche, but I’ve not seen one on the road yet. Have any of you?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Saw another Arteon in the wild for the first time


Driving around Cambridge MA today, I saw another Arteon on the road for the first time. It was Manganese grey just like mines, if that driver is reading this, nice choice of color and of course, nice choice in buying the Arteon.




www.vwvortex.com





as for me.. i THINK i saw a Karkuma yellow back when they first sold it in the US back in 2018 (?) and i THINK i saw one last year at a target.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I've seen a couple in the wild, they're absolutely beautiful and so streamlined looking. I've seen slightly more CC in the wild but that isn't saying much, I barely see any of those. They're just a very expensive car. they are much more expensive than your average old three series, which are everywhere.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Seen less than a half dozen. Sat in one at the pre-COVID auto show and totally was let down. Outside it's a sleek 4-door. Inside, it's a bigger Golf. Maybe I've been driving VWs for too long but it looked and felt so run-of-the-mill VW inside that it lost all appeal to me. Didn't feel special whatsoever. In a world where $40K gets you far more popular SUVs, I can see why a stretched and sleek Golf isn't selling.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't feel that at all when I sat in an Arteon. 

In fact I've sat in this literal Arteon and my breath was taken away






2021 Volkswagen Arteon SEL Premium R-Line - Volkswagen dealer serving Orchard Park NY – New and Used Volkswagen dealership serving Buffalo North Boston West Seneca NY


Vehicle Details - New




www.vwoforchardpark.com


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

gti_matt said:


> Seen less than a half dozen. Sat in one at the pre-COVID auto show and totally was let down. Outside it's a sleek 4-door. Inside, it's a bigger Golf. Maybe I've been driving VWs for too long but it looked and felt so run-of-the-mill VW inside that it lost all appeal to me. Didn't feel special whatsoever. In a world where $40K gets you far more popular SUVs, I can see why a stretched and sleek Golf isn't selling.


We agree on the outside but the interior is a pretty nice place to be too, especially if you get all the trimmings. There are some VW cooperate design inside the arteon but they are very functional and well design, why change it. Look what happened to the 2021 interior when they change it, it is no longer as ergonomic and functional as the good old knobs and dials. If you are looking for something different from the cooperate VW interior, you can always jump to another brand’s cooperate interior  Every brand share interior components in the interior, its just a matter of which cooperate interior you prefer.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I've only seen one on the road ever and I am a car watcher. Drove past a couple on a dealers lot but was working and could not stop.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

There's a few I see in my city on probably a weekly basis. Very cool looking but without a VR6, it gets a "nah, I'm good" from me.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> Very cool looking but without a VR6, it gets a "nah, I'm good" from me.


VW have to give Audi something unique to sell, that is the V6 engine in cars such as A6, A7, S5 and S4. Otherwise, there would be very few difference between the Arteon and the Audi except for the price which will be anywhere from $15k to $30k more depending on which Audi you compare the Arteon to.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I see 2 Arteon's regularly and have seen a couple around the Boston area.



4Motion_Mongrel said:


> There's a few I see in my city on probably a weekly basis. Very cool looking but without a VR6, it gets a "nah, I'm good" from me.


 I loved the sound of my VR6, but I'm currently APR stage 1 LOW torque and running 359 HP and 349 FT-LBS of torque. Sorry but no VR6 came close to that AND the VR6 is much heavier than the 4 banger.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Toyin said:


> I see 2 Arteon's regularly and have seen a couple around the Boston area.
> 
> I loved the sound of my VR6, *but I'm currently stage 1 LOW torque and running 359 HP and 349 FT-LBS of torque*. Sorry but no VR6 came close to that AND the VR6 is much heavier than the 4 banger.


Jesus...


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> There's a few I see in my city on probably a weekly basis. Very cool looking but without a VR6, it gets a "nah, I'm good" from me.


The 3.6-liter V6 produces 276 hp and 266 lb-ft in the Atlas and the Arteon makes 268 hp and 258 lb-ft. If you consider the extra few hundred pounds of the V6, the I4 might be just as quick as the V6. This is my first 4 cylinder car and I cannot say I am disappointed in the powertrain.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

The G Man said:


> The 3.6-liter V6 produces 276 hp and 266 lb-ft in the Atlas and the Arteon makes 268 hp and 258 lb-ft. If you consider the extra few hundred pounds of the V6, the I4 might be just as quick as the V6. This is my first 4 cylinder car and I cannot say I am disappointed in the powertrain.


Sorry man, it'll be a long time before I trust the 2.0T ever again. Got burned pretty bad on my last GTI and my little brother isn't having the best time with his GTI right now either. We're religious about maintenance and they're just time bombs in my opinion.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> Sorry man, it'll be a long time before I trust the 2.0T ever again. Got burned pretty bad on my last GTI and my little brother isn't having the best time with his GTI right now either. We're religious about maintenance and they're just time bombs in my opinion.


What year GTI are you referring to? I have a 2016 GTI right now. I've had the dreaded coolant leak from the crappy plastic thermostat housing but the engine hasn't been a problem (other than using a quart of oil every 2K miles).


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Ali B said:


> What year GTI are you referring to? I have a 2016 GTI right now. I've had the dreaded coolant leak from the crappy plastic thermostat housing but the engine hasn't been a problem (other than using a quart of oil every 2K miles).


Mine was a 2010 and the balance shaft said see ya later at about 120k miles and cost me $6k to remedy. My brother's had nothing but bad luck with his 2016, burnt valve was the latest along with 2 water pump failures and some other stuff, all before 85k miles.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> Mine was a 2010 and the balance shaft said see ya later at about 120k miles and cost me $6k to remedy. My brother's had nothing but bad luck with his 2016, burnt valve was the latest along with 2 water pump failures and some other stuff, all before 85k miles.


Sorry to hear about these issues. I'm on my 4th 2.0T. 
#1 Short lived 2012 Golf GTI (unmodified), 
#2 2012 Golf R APR Stage 1+ still owned and running well at 80,000 miles 
#3 2017 Audi Q5 (unmodified still running well) 
#4 2019 Arteon APR Plus (Low torque stage 1 with warranty)
I also had the 1.8t Golf 25 Anniversary and had no issues with it.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> Sorry man, it'll be a long time before I trust the 2.0T ever again. Got burned pretty bad on my last GTI and my little brother isn't having the best time with his GTI right now either. We're religious about maintenance and they're just time bombs in my opinion.


I had plenty of expensive repair bills with V6, I6 and V8 FI and NA engines, the theory is that I4 has to work harder, therefore less reliable, but the I4 is inherently better balance and smoother than a V6. V8s are nice and balance but who can find anything with a V8 engine in a affordable car. I have a 6 year year warranty on my Arteon so no worries for a long time, I plan to sell it once the warranty is up.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe it's just family luck. I would like to give the 3.0T in the A6 a shot. Heard it's pretty solid and responds well to tuning. Oh well, the Arteon is a gorgeous model just hesitant to get back into that 2.0.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> Maybe it's just family luck. I would like to give the 3.0T in the A6 a shot. Heard it's pretty solid and responds well to tuning. Oh well, the Arteon is a gorgeous model just hesitant to get back into that 2.0.


That 3.0T Audi power plant is a gem, I had an A6 a few years back. Mine was the supercharged version, it was quick off the line and plenty of power on the top end. It did have carbon built up issues early on but the dealer took care of it.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

The G Man said:


> That 3.0T Audi power plant is a gem, I had an A6 a few years back. Mine was the supercharged version, it was quick off the line and plenty of power on the top end. It did have carbon built up issues early on but the dealer took care of it.


I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I live in Alpine California, East of San Diego and I have yet to see another Arteon since I got mine. I don’t mind too much, the car does get some attention. I know there must be some members not that far away.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Naturally, I picked up mine yesterday, so today was taking wife’s atlas for a wash and saw a black Arteon in S OP in KC. Haven’t seen one here in 6 months. Now to get mine out!


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Meanrick69 said:


> I live in Alpine California, East of San Diego and I have yet to see another Arteon since I got mine. I don’t mind too much, the car does get some attention. I know there must be some members not that far away.


I’m in San Diego 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> I’m in San Diego
> 
> View attachment 72525
> 
> ...


Cool! I see you got yours from South bay, Ordered mine from Kearny Mesa when i was able to back then. Looks good.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> I live in Alpine California, East of San Diego and I have yet to see another Arteon since I got mine. I don’t mind too much, the car does get some attention. I know there must be some members not that far away.


Ive seen a white one in UTC mall 2 weeks ago and a grey one in sorrento valley. We have a yellow and blue one and wed rive up and down the 5 (Mira Mesa to downtown.) I’ll keep an eye out for you. I cycle past the port weekly and see a few through the fence, but yes they are rare In the wild.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> Ive seen a white one in UTC mall 2 weeks ago and a grey one in sorrento valley. We have a yellow and blue one and wed rive up and down the 5 (Mira Mesa to downtown.) I’ll keep an eye out for you. I cycle past the port weekly and see a few through the fence, but yes they are rare In the wild.


I got the blue one from Santa Monica and the yellow one from OHIO (drove it home)


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Mine will be easy to spot My License plate is ARTEON lol


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Take care of the 2.0 and trade it at no more than 100k I think you'd be golden. Letting them get much older than that is when it starts to get risky IMO.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I just saw a black Arteon in the wild 2 hours ago!


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

The first time i ever saw an Arteon (besides mine) was in a neighboring town. It was white, like mine, but with different wheels. R-Line. 

The second time, Today, was IDENTICAL to my car. Same wheels, same color. The funny part is, it was barely down the road from my house! Though, he was lacking the mud flaps, and tinted side markers, I felt like a real loser in my loaner '13 Passat.


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

Since the Arteon has been released into the US market, I have seen about two. Before I got mine, I saw a white one time, and a royal blue metallic one a few times.

Since I've taken delivery of my black '21, I have only seen a royal blue metallic (I'm suspecting it's the same one I saw before), twice last week on the same road, on the same part of the road, going the opposite direction than me, with a median separating us. I have yet to see one in a parking lot. I see more Ferraris, Maseratis, Rolls Royces, Bentleys, Lotuses, and Aston Martin's around my area than Arteons, and those high-dollar, ultra luxury, Italian and British brands aren't even sold in my city; you have to go up to Scottsdale for those.

I do see a LOT of CCs, though; which is weird, because those too were ultra-low volume sellers as well.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Mk2 CC still looks damn fine. The Mk1 has not aged well at all. I see Mk2 CC's and always think how they look almost brand new still.
Time will tell for the Arteon whether its sharp lines and creases stand the test of time like the more subtle Mk2 CC.


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

T16 said:


> The Mk2 CC still looks damn fine. The Mk1 has not aged well at all. I see Mk2 CC's and always think how they look almost brand new still.
> Time will tell for the Arteon whether its sharp lines and creases stand the test of time like the more subtle Mk2 CC.


Yeah, the pre-facelift CCs are starting to look quite dowdy. Plus, the often cloudy headlights don't help. I don't even want to dream about that state of disrepair they're probably in, either.


----------



## resurrection (May 6, 2019)

I've seen exactly one, and Vancouver usually attracts a lot of unusual/expensive cars. The problem is neither VW Canada nor VW USA is doing any kind of marketing for the Arteon. It's like they just expect people to show up in VW showrooms knowing about it. Not a recipe for success.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

resurrection said:


> I've seen exactly one, and Vancouver usually attracts a lot of unusual/expensive cars. *The problem is neither VW Canada nor VW USA is doing any kind of marketing for the Arteon. It's like they just expect people to show up in VW showrooms knowing about it. Not a recipe for success.*


That's actually a really great point!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

resurrection said:


> I've seen exactly one, and Vancouver usually attracts a lot of unusual/expensive cars. The problem is neither VW Canada nor VW USA is doing any kind of marketing for the Arteon. It's like they just expect people to show up in VW showrooms knowing about it. Not a recipe for success.


And the dealers here usually only have zero or one on the lot.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

My best guess at this point is that they’re only going to the high volume dealers as lot vehicles. And of that, maybe 2 to 4 at a time. Otherwise, it’s by order only. I got mine from a large dealer northeast of Atlanta, and I think the most I’ve seen on their lot for new was about 5. I don’t understand how a company could invest dollars in a vehicle, and not put anything into marketing. Don’t you want to move units?!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Finally saw one. Black with dark tints in Maplewood NJ. Looked so clean


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> My best guess at this point is that they’re only going to the high volume dealers as lot vehicles. And of that, maybe 2 to 4 at a time. Otherwise, it’s by order only. I got mine from a large dealer northeast of Atlanta, and I think the most I’ve seen on their lot for new was about 5. I don’t understand how a company could invest dollars in a vehicle, and not put anything into marketing. Don’t you want to move units?!


VW has this history of expecting the most amount of success out of the least amount of effort; by least amount of effort, I mean practically none. They release a car on the market, and they either don't do any advertising for it, don't refresh it quick enough, don't do that great of job at creating the model, or they price it too high. Then, when sales don't go as they expected, they discontinue the model and blame market conditions, consumers or whatever.

It's the same thing with the Passat. VW claims it's discontinuing it because sales are dangerously low due to shifting preferences towards SUVs. While I do think there's some truth to that, I think the fact that the Passat is way larger than it should be, it's almost ten years old, and it's slow with mediocre fuel economy, combined with poor marketing were more than enough to put a damper in the Passat's success. IMO, if Hyundai and Kia took a chance at bringing out the new Sonata and whatever the new Kia mid-sizer is called, and those don't seem like terribly poor sellers, VW should have too.

With the Arteon, when I was shopping for one, the salespeople were very open about how they felt about VW's handling of the Arteon. They said it was overpriced, under-marketed and they felt irritated even having one on the lot as they had about the same chance selling one as they did locating the unicorn.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Saw one today at the bank, kinda dirty but they are quite handsome cars indeed.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Agreed marketing for the Arteon, if there was any, was a complete flop.

My favorite VW dealer is little, they had two Arteons last year and I've yet to see one at all this year. The VW super store nearby that I don't care for, but moves cars by the truck load has only had a handful and they largely sit.

I still want one for my next VW.


----------



## Rescue16 (Feb 4, 2021)

Meanrick69 said:


> Mine will be easy to spot My License plate is ARTEON lol


That’s what my License Plate is also!!


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Rescue16 said:


> That’s what my License Plate is also!!


Nice!


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Call me an idiot, but I think it is a very handsome car with tons of technology and produced in Germany. I bought one last month and I’m very happy


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Sush... don tell everyone - they will all want one. Germans mechancis are generlly obsessed with precision and good workmanship in my experience of living there for a few years, so beeing assembled in Geremny still counts for something. My only gripe is the panel rattles which are most likely a design issue rather than assembly problem


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Just wrapped a Dallas to Tampa trip. Figured I’d see at least one. Florida in general is a car watchers paradise. Doubly so, in Tampa/ Sarasota. Saw 3 hurricans, an Aston DB8, 911 turbo, couple of VW R’s, new Vettes, host of BMWs... but no Arteon.

Matter of fact, after making near cannonball run time driving back, I blew a tire in Gulfport LA. I had to slap on a donut until morning figuring I could fix the tire when dealers opened. The one place I’d surely see another arteon. WRONG! Not only did Shreveport VW not have the 20 inch tire (neither did the entire “city” btw), they didnt have an arteon on the lot.

anyway, it coulda been the fact I was wearing a mask, or looked out of place as people do breezing through town, but I like to think it was the car that was getting a lot of stares and attention in the deep south


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Saw a 2021 in silver crossing the Verazzano in Staten Island. Second one this week. Kinda cool and weird.


----------



## spaktacular (Jan 3, 2020)

I have not seen a single one of these on the road here in Western CT. Frankly, this is yet another blaring example of why VW can't sell anything other than low end, throw away vehicles. First, they have the WORST design team out there; second, they do absolutely NOTHING to make their high end vehicles stand apart from the s__boxes they mass produce. Then, to compound things, they have zero effort in marketing the vehicle. You have a choice of FIVE - YES, THAT'S RIGHT, FIVE - colors to choose from .... white, black, silver, red, and of course gray, because the other three plain colors might not stimulate you enough to buy one. Inside, you can choose black, or black with something called 'moonstone' for the seats.....but apparently that second option is limited, because you can't select that color with the white exterior. And the photo gallery online? Literally, it's 10 computer generated/enhanced photos.

The price point is a bit steep for what you get, IMO. I'm currently in a 2011 JSW, and it's likely the last VW I will have - they have made absolutely ZERO cars that have any appeal to me since that vehicle, which was rebranded in to a "Golf" - and, of course, made less appealing aesthetically.

My brother just bought a Hyundai Palisade. He was in the market for a 7 passenger SUV. Asked him if he looked at the Atlas. His answer? "Not a thing about it that has any appeal, no confidence in the quality control, quality of materials, and frankly the interior is like a schoolbus compared to the Hyundai, Kia, or Toyota."


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

At least you had red as an option. 2020 Arteon when i was looking, white, black, 2 grays, silver. 

Marketing photos are horrible, had to go to Edmunds for more in depth pictures. 

There were lots of times i saw a newer VW thinking its an Arteon then it turns out to be a Passat or Jetta. Very similar especially if your only glancing.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Seemed to have some anger issues since you haven’t really seen one in the wild. Go to the Kia chat bro



spaktacular said:


> I have not seen a single one of these on the road here in Western CT. Frankly, this is yet another blaring example of why VW can't sell anything other than low end, throw away vehicles. First, they have the WORST design team out there; second, they do absolutely NOTHING to make their high end vehicles stand apart from the s__boxes they mass produce. Then, to compound things, they have zero effort in marketing the vehicle. You have a choice of FIVE - YES, THAT'S RIGHT, FIVE - colors to choose from .... white, black, silver, red, and of course gray, because the other three plain colors might not stimulate you enough to buy one. Inside, you can choose black, or black with something called 'moonstone' for the seats.....but apparently that second option is limited, because you can't select that color with the white exterior. And the photo gallery online? Literally, it's 10 computer generated/enhanced photos.
> 
> The price point is a bit steep for what you get, IMO. I'm currently in a 2011 JSW, and it's likely the last VW I will have - they have made absolutely ZERO cars that have any appeal to me since that vehicle, which was rebranded in to a "Golf" - and, of course, made less appealing aesthetically.
> 
> My brother just bought a Hyundai Palisade. He was in the market for a 7 passenger SUV. Asked him if he looked at the Atlas. His answer? "Not a thing about it that has any appeal, no confidence in the quality control, quality of materials, and frankly the interior is like a schoolbus compared to the Hyundai, Kia, or Toyota."


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

spaktacular said:


> I have not seen a single one of these on the road here in Western CT. Frankly, this is yet another blaring example of why VW can't sell anything other than low end, throw away vehicles. First, they have the WORST design team out there; second, they do absolutely NOTHING to make their high end vehicles stand apart from the s__boxes they mass produce. Then, to compound things, they have zero effort in marketing the vehicle. You have a choice of FIVE - YES, THAT'S RIGHT, FIVE - colors to choose from .... white, black, silver, red, and of course gray, because the other three plain colors might not stimulate you enough to buy one. Inside, you can choose black, or black with something called 'moonstone' for the seats.....but apparently that second option is limited, because you can't select that color with the white exterior. And the photo gallery online? Literally, it's 10 computer generated/enhanced photos.
> 
> The price point is a bit steep for what you get, IMO. I'm currently in a 2011 JSW, and it's likely the last VW I will have - they have made absolutely ZERO cars that have any appeal to me since that vehicle, which was rebranded in to a "Golf" - and, of course, made less appealing aesthetically.
> 
> My brother just bought a Hyundai Palisade. He was in the market for a 7 passenger SUV. Asked him if he looked at the Atlas. His answer? "Not a thing about it that has any appeal, no confidence in the quality control, quality of materials, and frankly the interior is like a schoolbus compared to the Hyundai, Kia, or Toyota."


You do know what volkswagon stands for right? The people's car is suppose to sell a lot cheap cars, VW is not suppose to complete with Audi, Mercedes and BMW in the high end car category. I find the Arteon's design to be one of the best, it looks good from all angles and the design is better than cars that cost tens of thousands more. Perhaps you like Hyundai's design but in my opinion, the Hyundai's design is not even in the same class. If you think the Arteon does not differ from the Arteon, you really do not know your cars or you are simply looking for low pricing as a top priority. Sure VW can add more colors and options but that will raise the price and I think the colors they have now is fine, obviously you do not agree, hoping Hyundai has the color you like. 
Price point wise, I would compare the Arteon to the like of A5, A6, C class 4 door coupe or BMW 4 series, all cars that cost around $15000 to $25000 more than the Arteon. If you think the Jetta is the best car VW made, you really need to own a few more cars before expressing your narrowed point of view. Tell your brother to keep driving those Hyundai and Kia since he likes their interiors, the Arteon is not for everyone, especially for someone who is shopping for a 7 seater Korean car.


----------



## spaktacular (Jan 3, 2020)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Seemed to have some anger issues since you haven’t really seen one in the wild. Go to the Kia chat bro


No anger issues....just valid observations on why you don't see these around, and why VW can't sell mid/high level cars.

You can go get a big helping of the Kool-Aid from the punch bowl, though. Have my serving while you're there.


----------



## spaktacular (Jan 3, 2020)

The G Man said:


> You do know what volkswagon stands for right? The people's car is suppose to sell a lot cheap cars, VW is not suppose to complete with Audi, Mercedes and BMW in the high end car category. I find the Arteon's design to be one of the best, it looks good from all angles and the design is better than cars that cost tens of thousands more. Perhaps you like Hyundai's design but in my opinion, the Hyundai's design is not even in the same class. If you think the Arteon does not differ from the Arteon, you really do not know your cars or you are simply looking for low pricing as a top priority. Sure VW can add more colors and options but that will raise the price and I think the colors they have now is fine, obviously you do not agree, hoping Hyundai has the color you like.
> Price point wise, I would compare the Arteon to the like of A5, A6, C class 4 door coupe or BMW 4 series, all cars that cost around $15000 to $25000 more than the Arteon. If you think the Jetta is the best car VW made, you really need to own a few more cars before expressing your narrowed point of view. Tell your brother to keep driving those Hyundai and Kia since he likes their interiors, the Arteon is not for everyone, especially for someone who is shopping for a 7 seater Korean car.


You should probably read my post more closely. He was shopping for a *7 seat vehicle*. Nowhere did I say he was shopping for a Korean car. He currently owns a 2007 Audi Cabriolet, and he's spent a significant amount of money maintaining the car....when he could just as easily get rid of it, sign on the line, and be driving a brand new ANYTHING. It's not about the cost. It's about the VALUE, QUALITY, and driving experience.

As for me, I've owned more VWs than most - and have had a VW or Audi in my driveway, continuously, for the last 37 years. You aren't going to 'educate' me on what VW is. It costs NOTHING for them to offer more color selections. And frankly, they're selling the car at a price point to compete with Nissan, Hyundai, Toyota, and Honda. They have never been on the same plane as Audi, BMW, or Mercedes. VW has the capability to design and build at that level - the Phaeton and Touareg were both flawless designs with well appointed interiors - they just can't commit to the marketing and sales curve necessary to be successful in that market long term. Which is fine. But stating that the Arteon is on the same level as BMW, Mercedes, Lexus, or Acura is ridiculous.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

spaktacular said:


> You should probably read my post more closely. He was shopping for a *7 seat vehicle*. Nowhere did I say he was shopping for a Korean car. He currently owns a 2007 Audi Cabriolet, and he's spent a significant amount of money maintaining the car....when he could just as easily get rid of it, sign on the line, and be driving a brand new ANYTHING. It's not about the cost. It's about the VALUE, QUALITY, and driving experience.
> 
> As for me, I've owned more VWs than most - and have had a VW or Audi in my driveway, continuously, for the last 37 years. You aren't going to 'educate' me on what VW is. It costs NOTHING for them to offer more color selections. And frankly, they're selling the car at a price point to compete with Nissan, Hyundai, Toyota, and Honda. They have never been on the same plane as Audi, BMW, or Mercedes. VW has the capability to design and build at that level - the Phaeton and Touareg were both flawless designs with well appointed interiors - they just can't commit to the marketing and sales curve necessary to be successful in that market long term. Which is fine. But stating that the Arteon is on the same level as BMW, Mercedes, Lexus, or Acura is ridiculous.


Korean and Japanese cars both offer good valve for the money, even a 37 year VAG car loyalist would know that 😀 For me, its about the intangible, most 5 door coupe owners will attest to that. If value was my top priority, we would all be driving Asian cars. 
more color scheme means more sku, which means more space for inventory and replacement parts, all translates to higher cost. business 101. 
the Arteon is a poor man’s Audi, my last car was a 2018 Audi S5, comparing the two, the quality is very close. Material is better in the Audi, i actually like the ride on the Arteon better but the Audi is a sportier. if you compare the sel arteon to a similarity priced Audi 4, the Arteon is the better car with more options and better design.
For someone who is trading up, it might be hard to justify the Arteon’s price point since there are many cars that has better value than any 5 door coupe on the market. 
to your point of VW’s failure to build a halo car, I have to laugh with you on this one. this is my 1st VW and I have never seen a company that operates like VW. They are the screw up or the bad boys of the major auto companies but somehow they continue to survive And succeed.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Coming from an 13 Audi S6
Definitely night and day difference in overall quality and power
But I’ve always loved VWs
(Currently have a 14 CC as well)
I just wanted a brand new car that looks good 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Coming from an 13 Audi S6
> Definitely night and day difference in overall quality and power
> But I’ve always loved VWs
> (Currently have a 14 CC as well)
> ...


comparing a Audi S6 to a Arteon is definitely night and day, even comparing the Arteon to an A6 is pushing the limit. I had an A6 version of your S6, that interior was very high quality, hated the retractable navi screen, it got stuck once in the winter. The Arteon for the price is no bargain but compare it other 5 door coupes out there, you do get a lot for the money and it is the best looking 4 door coupe in the price range.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

The G Man said:


> The Arteon for the price is no bargain but compare it other 5 door coupes out there, you do get a lot for the money and it is the best looking 4 door coupe in the price range.


Agreed but well worth it. 40k is the average price of a new car nowadays. I couldn’t justify spending 60k + for a new BMW 5 series. Love my BMW but the Arteon is super sharp and lots of stuff in a 49k car that you can score a big deal on.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Arteon is actually good value. Nobody pays retail price. Here in the UK a £51,000 list price Arteon can sell for as little as £29k after 12 months (at the dealer). Even new 20 plates have huge discounts, and £30k can get you in a brand new Arteon Estate. Nothing "premium" (BMW/Merc/Audi) can come close to these discounts IMO at the moment.

US market sucks for Euro cars though, sorry fellas. We have it great over here, not sure you guys will even get the Arteon R either?

Anyway, boohoo, you have Jeep Trackhawks all over the place, monster V8's, and cheap petrol and guns, not getting some cool Euro cars isnt so bad, we can't let you have it all!


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Follow up. My brother comes over for a visit yesterday. He isn’t a car guy but I tell him I bought a new car and would he like to see it. Go in the garage for a look and he is like “what is this”? It’s an Arteon. What? He says he has never heard of an Arteon, but he likes it. Looks sharp. Man it’s a pretty big car and really cool on the inside too.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

I've seen 4 in the wild since I bought mine early 2020. I met someone in my town who had it in his driveway and spent some time talking to him....he came from a tuned CC manual V6 and this was his first automatic ever.....he liked it but had never tried any of the auto cruise and lane control that's in his SEL R!

I came from a 2012 CC with 2.0 liter that is still driving fine at 120K. I also had a 2012 A7 with 3.0 that was great, but my SEL-P Arteon APR stage 1 comes close for comfort and drive....just misses a bit in the low gears with the transmission. For me it was a no brainer vs Audi A5 sportback....I got it for $34K and it is loaded with everything and the front end is so cool and distinct looking.....plus nobody has them so its a unique look......





http://imgur.com/F9AqyEO


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

T16 said:


> Arteon is actually good value. Nobody pays retail price. Here in the UK a £51,000 list price Arteon can sell for as little as £29k after 12 months (at the dealer). Even new 20 plates have huge discounts, and £30k can get you in a brand new Arteon Estate. Nothing "premium" (BMW/Merc/Audi) can come close to these discounts IMO at the moment.
> 
> US market sucks for Euro cars though, sorry fellas. We have it great over here, not sure you guys will even get the Arteon R either?
> 
> ...


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

T16 said:


> Arteon is actually good value. Nobody pays retail price. Here in the UK a £51,000 list price Arteon can sell for as little as £29k after 12 months (at the dealer). Even new 20 plates have huge discounts, and £30k can get you in a brand new Arteon Estate. Nothing "premium" (BMW/Merc/Audi) can come close to these discounts IMO at the moment.
> 
> US market sucks for Euro cars though, sorry fellas. We have it great over here, not sure you guys will even get the Arteon R either?
> 
> *Anyway, boohoo, you have Jeep Trackhawks all over the place, monster V8's, and cheap petrol and guns, not getting some cool Euro cars isnt so bad, we can't let you have it all!*


That's a good way of looking at it, never considered that part. Great points.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

eteather said:


> I came from a 2012 CC with 2.0 liter that is still driving fine at 120K. I also had a 2012 A7 with 3.0 that was great, but my SEL-P Arteon APR stage 1 comes close for comfort and drive....just misses a bit in the low gears with the transmission. For me it was a no brainer vs Audi A5 sportback....I got it for $34K and it is loaded with everything and the front end is so cool and distinct looking.....plus nobody has them so its a unique look......


That 2012 A7 engine is a supercharged 3 liter V6, you will not find any I4 engine that can match the 3.0T's low end output, heck, even some NA V8 engine do not have as much low end output as that 3.0T supercharged engine.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I love mine to bits, its like nothing else on the road. No one is saying that they can compete like for like with Audi etc, however, they are a LOT more exclusive and thats what matters for me. Audi are everywhere here, literally every third car is an Audi it feels like, even if the drive of an Audi Estate/whatever is better than the Arteon, I would be driving around knowing I was just a sheep like everyone else. The Arteon is a different class. So unusual, I have had compliments saying the car looks stunning, what is it etc etc... OK so I do have the 280ps 4motion, which is just about enough, so I am spoiled in that respect, but I would take a small performance hit to have the Arteon over most cars.

As much as I like Audi, I cannot stand their interiors. The plain yet upmarket interior of the Arteon was absolutely perfect for me in almost every way. Just functional, understated, tidy, with enough fancy features to keep me on the right side of the tech arms race inside cars now.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

So my first one in the wild today while driving my Arteon. There is one in my neighborhood as well.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

tiger16 said:


> Man it’s a pretty big car and really cool on the inside too.


the Arteon really is not that big, the hood is short because there is no optional I6 engine like some competitors, the short hood allows the passenger cabin and the trunk to be bigger. it is around the size of a Honda Accord, which is a mid size car.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

The G Man said:


> the Arteon really is not that big, the hood is short because there is no optional I6 engine like some competitors, the short hood allows the passenger cabin and the trunk to be bigger. it is around the size of a Honda Accord, which is a mid size car.


Basically the same size of my 2008 BMW 528i. The new 5 series is about 4 to 5 inches longer which would make it a squeeze in my Florida size garage. Another reason that I chose Arteon.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

tiger16 said:


> Basically the same size of my 2008 BMW 528i. The new 5 series is about 4 to 5 inches longer which would make it a squeeze in my Florida size garage. Another reason that I chose Arteon.


The hood is longer in your 5 series and the rear passenger cabin and cargo area is smaller as well. Space wise, I think the Arteon is one of the bigger in the mid size sedan class.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Saw a very stock 2021


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Saw a white one a couple days ago going the opposite direction (19 or 20)


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Saw a very stock 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks ****ing glorious


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

That back end looks like it has a lift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

They all do on stock springs. They're actually raked for "caravan-ing" in Europe so when you tow, it's level instead of the front end pointing up.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> That back end looks like it has a lift
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget the R-Line with DCC gives you up to 20mm drop.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Spotted a White SE this morning around 9:30-10 AM Going Southbound on the 67 going down towards Lakeside in San Diego. Unfortunately I was not in mine since it was raining. 
Anyone? lol


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Spotted a White SE this morning around 9:30-10 AM Going Southbound on the 67 going down towards Lakeside in San Diego. Unfortunately I was not in mine since it was raining.
> Anyone? lol


You dont take it out in the rain?


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> You dont take it out in the rain?


Lol Nope, Its never seen rain and never will. Still only has 3600 mi. Its just to go for a nice drive once and a while.😁


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Meanrick69 said:


> Lol Nope, Its never seen rain and never will. Still only has 3600 mi. Its just to go for a nice drive once and a while.😁


Once the Covid silliness is over, us SoCal Arteon owners should meet for a nice drive.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish I had a commuter to keep the Arteon for sunny days. Mines currently covered in pollen right now. Brace yourselves


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

PROTECT your silver window trims!! (see my other thread with a pic)


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

T16 said:


> PROTECT your silver window trims!! (see my other thread with a pic)


Keeping it in the garage and out of the sun will certainly help.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

T16 said:


> PROTECT your silver window trims!! (see my other thread with a pic)


Just looked up your thread. I’ve not had any issues thus far for my trim or chrome. It’s mainly garage kept, and I don’t currently commute for work, so it’s like new. I have taken the time to put Maguires wax on it, so hopefully, that helps.


----------



## Fleuger999 (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm driving a loaner Arteon from my VW dealer while they look at the door sensor in my 2019 GSW. It drives nicely and handles well, a V6 would make it even sweeter.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

My 2 year old Arteon is kept outside in the harsh New England weather and no tarnish or discoloration on the trims, also no wax or protectant applied to the trims.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Guess it depends on what the rain is like there. All sorts of minerals in ours over here. Dust from quarries etc I am sure wont help, with possible sea salt in the air with the ocean about 5 miles away.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I can definitely see the ocean's salty air corroding the chrome trim quicker. I've also heard that some Arteon's were stuck at port, and as a result, had sunspots burned into the chrome, but since you're in the UK, I'm not sure if that was the same scenario.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

T16 said:


> Guess it depends on what the rain is like there. All sorts of minerals in ours over here. Dust from quarries etc I am sure wont help, with possible sea salt in the air with the ocean about 5 miles away.


does the chrome trims tarnish on all your cars or is it just the Arteon?


----------



## mattmcmhn (Mar 31, 2021)

I had never seen one or heard of them before last week. Saw my first in person when I test drove the one I bought last weekend...


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

mattmcmhn said:


> I had never seen one or heard of them before last week. Saw my first in person when I test drove the one I bought last weekend...


Must have been love at the first sight  Congrats.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

mattmcmhn said:


> I had never seen one or heard of them before last week. Saw my first in person when I test drove the one I bought last weekend...


Lol that is awesome


----------



## mattmcmhn (Mar 31, 2021)

The G Man said:


> Must have been love at the first sight  Congrats.


It really was! I think the exterior design is incredible, just the right balance of visually interesting details without going super over-styled like many brands have been doing.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

mattmcmhn said:


> It really was! I think the exterior design is incredible, just the right balance of visually interesting details without going super over-styled like many brands have been doing.


I do not blame you one bit, I waited one year for the Arteon to hit US shore, cannot say I am disappointed. The power is fine for a highway cruiser, the ride is incredible, great headlights, best looking car under $50k And plenty of high tech toys.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

mattmcmhn said:


> I had never seen one or heard of them before last week. Saw my first in person when I test drove the one I bought last weekend...


TL;DR The exterior design...it can capture folks.
The interior....













yeah it can too.

For me, myself and I, I ended up in a '16 Golf R because I had a google search agent or some such, out looking for manual transmission car reviews, the Audi A4 having dropped that (I had a B5 [1999 mid year refresh] A4 for 19 years), I learned about this thing called the Golf R.
For background, Mrs. Slack has this the say about that. She calls my R...
1) Stupid white car.
2) Noisy ass car (I do NOT have an aftermarket exhaust).

One fine day, I was at a KIA dealership with Mrs.S1ack. I was checking out the new K5, alas, no GT at the time.
We left: She suggested we stop in at the VW dealer on the way home. I am WTF?

Stop at the VW dealer: CPO Arteon is there. It's like she was be-dazzled. Inside and out.
and here we are...


Edit: and at some point we re-visited that KIA dealer later, driving the Arteon... a sales dude, came out of the show room, stopped me on the way out of the parking lot..."What car is this?" Someone, somewhere in that joint was smitten.
I can tell you no one ever asked that about the Golf R.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

mattmcmhn said:


> I had never seen one or heard of them before last week. Saw my first in person when I test drove the one I bought last weekend...





mattmcmhn said:


> I had never seen one or heard of them before last week. Saw my first in person when I test drove the one I bought last weekend...


It’s nice that you can go to the dealer and just buy one nowadays. We had to order ours and waited 8 months for it to be built and shipped when the Arteon first came out.
I don’t regret it at all. 
I am kinda surprised of how much attention this car get when i drive it for just being a VW. lol 
Congrats!


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

Just saw my first Arteon in the wild. Black one in the background. Girlfriend thought I was taking a picture of her.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw one in the wild for the first time, Saturday at Costco. Same color, and maybe same car, as I test drove 16 months ago when I bought mine (different trim/color).


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

So far, I have seen a few black and gray one but have not seen a white one yet.


----------



## 145tech (Nov 8, 2020)

FINALLY saw a black Arteon on I-69 just north of I-465 in Indianapolis! Bought a Pyrite Silver 2020 Arteon back in November; this is the first other Arteon I’ve seen. Any other Indy folks in this group? Love the forums!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

145tech said:


> FINALLY saw a black Arteon on I-69 just north of I-465 in Indianapolis! Bought a Pyrite Silver 2020 Arteon back in November; this is the first other Arteon I’ve seen. Any other Indy folks in this group? Love the forums!


I have yet to see a silver Arteon in the wild or the dealership. I am usually not a big fan of silver cars but the Pyrite silver is a bit darker, almost a light titanium color, and it looks very classy in the Arteon.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure why not many silver allocated to Midwest. When I was looking for mine, only one came with in 200 miles of KC over a few months My guys brought it in for me And we snatched it.
Had a reflex GTI, and the pyrite silver seems deeper IMHO. I love it obviously. Started blacking out some of the chrome on grill last night......


----------



## mattmcmhn (Mar 31, 2021)

I just saw the first other than mine this week, black one on 114 in MA.


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Thought I'd share a fun story about being the spottee rather than the spotter. Had a guy stop in the middle of a street, get out of his vehicle to walk over and bump fists with me this morning and tell me how great the Arteon looked!  Then proceeded to tell me about one of the north Texas VW owners club events happening tomorrow and asked if I'd be there! In all the years of driving, this was a first! This car is definitely an attention-getter!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

I've been looking for at least 3 months and still haven't seen one. Amazing. 

(Denver area)


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

My 2018 Tiguan is in the shop and they gave me a 2021 Arteon R as a loaner. I was talking to the service guys about it and they seemed surprised it's not more popular... it's a fun sedan to drive.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Wilsonium said:


> My 2018 Tiguan is in the shop and they gave me a 2021 Arteon R as a loaner. I was talking to the service guys about it and they seemed surprised it's not more popular... it's a fun sedan to drive.


I don’t get it either. Very nice car with lots of technology. There are a couple of WTF’s, but overall an excellent car.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

73ch13 said:


> Thought I'd share a fun story about being the spottee rather than the spotter. Had a guy stop in the middle of a street, get out of his vehicle to walk over and bump fists with me this morning and tell me how great the Arteon looked!  Then proceeded to tell me about one of the north Texas VW owners club events happening tomorrow and asked if I'd be there! In all the years of driving, this was a first! This car is definitely an attention-getter!


It's been close to 2 years now (delivered early July 2019) for me with my Arteon, and it STILL happens regularly. I have never had so many people ask questions about the car, stop and chat about it, give thumbs up, take photos of it with their phones...it really gets attention. I'm sure moreso being Kurkuma Yellow, but aside from the color comments, most seem flummoxed about just WHAT car it is - they never heard of it, haven't seen ads for it, and most agree it looks quite stunning. Parking at my local wetlands to go wildlife shooting just last weekend, I had a guy in the parking lot come over as I was getting out to ask about the car, and spent 10 minutes going over the car's design, showing the space in the hatch and back seat, and asking about various features (the fact that it was a hatchback, and AWD, were both surprising to this person). I drove inadvertently through a small local 'cars and coffee' type gathering near my office which was happening next to the gas station where I fill up on my way home from work, and had several folks step out in front of my car to check it out and circle around with their phones, motioning me for a place to park...thinking I was there for the event...I ended up chatting for 10 minutes before proceeding to get gas as I was near empty and trying to get home after a long work week (45 min commute).


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

zackiedawg said:


> It's been close to 2 years now (delivered early July 2019) for me with my Arteon, and it STILL happens regularly. I have never had so many people ask questions about the car, stop and chat about it, give thumbs up, take photos of it with their phones...it really gets attention. I'm sure moreso being Kurkuma Yellow, but aside from the color comments, most seem flummoxed about just WHAT car it is - they never heard of it, haven't seen ads for it, and most agree it looks quite stunning. Parking at my local wetlands to go wildlife shooting just last weekend, I had a guy in the parking lot come over as I was getting out to ask about the car, and spent 10 minutes going over the car's design, showing the space in the hatch and back seat, and asking about various features (the fact that it was a hatchback, and AWD, were both surprising to this person). I drove inadvertently through a small local 'cars and coffee' type gathering near my office which was happening next to the gas station where I fill up on my way home from work, and had several folks step out in front of my car to check it out and circle around with their phones, motioning me for a place to park...thinking I was there for the event...I ended up chatting for 10 minutes before proceeding to get gas as I was near empty and trying to get home after a long work week (45 min commute).


I believe we bought our cars at about the same time as mine will be 2 years in June This year. I have not got one person come up to me and talk to me about the Arteon, maybe 1 or 2 looks in 2 years. I got much more attention with my old Audi S5. Maybe its the Manganese grey color but VW do not get much love here. 
Taking your Arteon hunting will definitely get a lot of attention, especially a yellow one


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The G Man said:


> I believe we bought our cars at about the same time as mine will be 2 years in June This year. I have not got one person come up to me and talk to me about the Arteon, maybe 1 or 2 looks in 2 years. I got much more attention with my old Audi S5. Maybe its the Manganese grey color but VW do not get much love here.
> Taking your Arteon hunting will definitely get a lot of attention, especially a yellow one


Those jokes never get old  Although I went from yellow to urano


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

I've had a deep black pearl for three months, and not a single person to my knowledge have given it a second look. 😭😂


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I think the Kurkama Yellow is an eye catching color, which probably gets people to take notice of the car that's painted, and the gears start turning. With Pyrite Silver, I don't get much of anything for looks or even any questions about it. I've only ever had a few people come up to me at C&O.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I'm sure the yellow color is what opens the door most of the time - it definitely gets noticed. I'd say the color overall gets more comments and attention than the model, as even people who don't really know or care about cars will often make a comment that they 'love that color' and some ask if it's custom or came from the factory that way. But it's surprising how many will ask details about the model too. I haven't paid deep attention to what others were all driving, but at least two Audi drivers, a Passat and a few GTIs, a BMW 3-series owner, and various SUV drivers have commented or asked about the model. Some come up to me in a parking lot on foot so I don't know what they were driving. I had longer discussions with the Audi drivers once I let them know I traded an Audi for the Arteon.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

emdnrteonPTK said:


> I've had a deep black pearl for three months, and not a single person to my knowledge have given it a second look. 😭😂





emdnrteonPTK said:


> I've had a deep black pearl for three months, and not a single person to my knowledge have given it a second look. 😭😂


I have a black one and I get comments all the time, either at a gas station and seeing people pointing and starting, maybe where you live you dont have car enthusiast lol


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I love my Arteon.. But sometimes it just doesn't stand out. It looks really similar to the newer Accords, it obviously shares some traits from the A5 and Passat. As someone pointed out, unless they are an enthusiast or they are looking then it doesn't stand out. Just my opinion.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The other day while driving on the highwy, saw a yellow car that caught my attention. As we got close, we noticed it was a old yellow VW beetle. My point is an old yellow or bright color anything will get someone’s attention. Heck, if you a man in a bright yellow jacket and pink pants, wouldnt it get your attention?


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

The only times I seem to get looks in my Manganese Gray is from other VW owners. I’ve had multiple GTIs pull up next to me or behind me and I can see the looks, or the pointing if there are two people in the car.

And last week I had a Passat pull up behind me at a highway off-ramp. As we were waiting at the light, the driver took out her phone and tried taking some pictures. And then I ended up at two other traffic lights with her, and she kept snapping away each time! She probably had time to take 30 pictures for as long as her phone was up.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

VdubArty said:


> I have a black one and I get comments all the time, either at a gas station and seeing people pointing and starting, maybe where you live you dont have car enthusiast lol


My wife gets comments constantly in hers. I get a bit jealous that in the year of her car she probably had more compliments than 10 years of mine, lol.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

No doubt the Arteon is a looker but in darker color or silver, it can also look very classy and understated, almost like fine art. Add a bright color to the car, the attention meter goes up one notch, add a female driver alone in the car, add another level or attention getting, add some loud exhaust, the meter goes up again. Tinted the windows and lower the car, now you add mystery and gangster Mentality.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

The G Man said:


> No doubt the Arteon is a looker but in darker color or silver, it can also look very classy and understated, almost like fine art. Add a* bright color* to the car, the attention meter goes up one notch, add a female driver alone in the car, add another level or attention getting, add some *loud exhaust*, the meter goes up again. *Tinted the windows* and *lower the car*, now you add mystery and gangster Mentality.


The makings of a cop magnet..


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Jack-e-son said:


> The makings of a cop magnet..


LMFAO


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

On my way to a dealer to look at a Arteon....I spotted my first one ever driving on the road.
A white 2019 or 2020 R-line.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan is feeling the force, Dan is coming back to the dark side? Feel the force Dan, feel the force (and move closer to KC to ‘help’ me do some mods


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

I saw one today! North of Dallas, on I75 heading north. Black, SEL P R-line. I think it was a 2020. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Found one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Lee’s Summit? Still haven’t seen anything here on the KS side


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Lee’s Summit? Still haven’t seen anything here on the KS side


Yep, Lee’s summit side. I’m sometimes on the Kansas side I work by state line rd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Still only seen one in the KC area, a black one on 435 West heading towards KS. Sdvolk I'll be giving you a honk and a wave if I ever see you.

That's cool you found another, looks like it was just purchased too. Did the owner happen to come out while you were there?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

KCJeep said:


> Still only seen one in the KC area, a black one on 435 West heading towards KS. Sdvolk I'll be giving you a honk and a wave if I ever see you.
> 
> That's cool you found another, looks like it was just purchased too. Did the owner happen to come out while you were there?


The two I've seen in Waldo (KCMO) both had Kansas plates, beautiful car just needs a VR6 option to go with 4Motion and I'm in.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> The two I've seen in Waldo (KCMO) both had Kansas plates, beautiful car just needs a VR6 option to go with 4Motion and I'm in.


I pass though Waldo pretty regularly. With the APR Stage 1. I feel its just as good as my MK1 VR6 CC


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I pass though Waldo pretty regularly. With the APR Stage 1. I feel its just as good as my MK1 VR6 CC


I only speak from a stock perspective. I'm sure a stage 1 or better tune would certainly wake it up quite a bit but I love the sound of my VR, can't get enough.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm hooked on the VR6/DSG combo for sure, but since that won't be available next time around figuring on a tuned Arteon for my next VW fix.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I saw a white 2021 SEL P at the MIA airport yesterday.😀


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I passed a black SEL P, looked like an early 2019 model based on wheels, this morning on the way to work - just getting on the Sawgrass Expressway's northern entrance.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I saw a white 19/20 R Line at Alpine Volks Fair a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

The prefacelift looks better.
They screwed the pooch making that front light bar NOT continuous. Silly sausages. I am also undecided on the rear lights too, MAYBE they are a slight improvement.
The interior.... big fail. Although the Arteon R facelift sports seats look a masterpiece!


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

T16 said:


> The prefacelift looks better.
> They screwed the pooch making that front light bar NOT continuous. Silly sausages. I am also undecided on the rear lights too, MAYBE they are a slight improvement.
> The interior.... big fail. Although the Arteon R facelift sports seats look a masterpiece!


Love my 21 SEL P, interior and exterior. To each his own I guess.😀


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll say this. Not a fan of the light bar going across the front, but other than that, I do like the new face. I feel it's less cluttered with the reduced bars on the front, and the spacing between each one looks sportier. And I like the lower open vents with their smoother design. But! Automotive design is always evolving, so lusting for the latest is always a losing game eventually. You got a good looking car Tiger.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

T16 said:


> The prefacelift looks better.
> They screwed the pooch making that front light bar NOT continuous. Silly sausages. I am also undecided on the rear lights too, MAYBE they are a slight improvement.
> The interior.... big fail. Although the Arteon R facelift sports seats look a masterpiece!


I think you and I are in the minority on that one. I also like the original front end better.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

4MotionMongrel said:


> There's a few I see in my city on probably a weekly basis. Very cool looking but without a VR6, it gets a "nah, I'm good" from me.


I keep getting trade-in offers for my '13 CC Exec from the local VW dealer tempting me with some awesome deals on the SEL 4Motion R-Line models. I was totally amped on the Arteon until I saw they dropped the VR6...no VR6, no care...😁


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

The G Man said:


> The 3.6-liter V6 produces 276 hp and 266 lb-ft in the Atlas and the Arteon makes 268 hp and 258 lb-ft. If you consider the extra few hundred pounds of the V6, the I4 might be just as quick as the V6. This is my first 4 cylinder car and I cannot say I am disappointed in the powertrain.


And this is where judging by numbers can be misleading. On paper, all should be right with the world. The driving experience between the two couldn't be farther apart, though. The 6 seems more refined, smoother and with a more consistent power delivery...they just FEEL better, which is, obviously, a purely subjective data point. And the exhaust sounds they make are second to very, very few.😁

To bring it back on topic, I see several on a regular basis...have yet to spot one of the yellow ones though. All have been blue, black or white. Really, really want to see one of those in-person.🍻


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Two years of ownership and I only saw one Arteon on the road so far. This is by far the lowest number car I have owned so far.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

mellofello9 said:


> I keep getting trade-in offers for my '13 CC Exec from the local VW dealer tempting me with some awesome deals on the SEL 4Motion R-Line models. I was totally amped on the Arteon until I saw they dropped the VR6...no VR6, no care...😁


Each person has to form their own opinion of course, but I can say as the previous owner of a 13 CC 4-motion VR6 Executive that I haven't felt like I'm missing any power in the 19 Arteon SEL Premium R Line. Off the line bite feels very similar, turbo lag is very low, mid-range pull the same. In some ways the Arteon's power seems to come on even better when rolling start (presuming you're in the right gear of course - in those situations I rarely rely on the Auto to choose - I go to paddles and choose myself). My 15 Allroad felt a little slower than the CC, and had more noticeable turbo lag...the Arteon is quicker than the Allroad was.

I'll give you the VR6 exhaust sound though. That was definitely better!

In other respects, I vastly prefer the Arteon to the CC - but I also have to mention that I always preferred wagons and large hatchbacks...the CC was a 'settle' for me in that respect as VW had just ended the Passat Wagon, didn't offer the VR6 and 4-motion in anything, and Audi's wagons were way out of price range (the A4 Allroad had just started to be available, but was hard to track down and loaded the prices were way up)...the CC was about the only way to get my 07 Passat wagon's VR6 or equivalent with 4motion. But every second I owned it, I missed having a wagon/hatch. So of course, I much prefer that aspect of the Arteon. And it has VASTLY more room inside, especially the back seat, compared to the CC. I can fit 2 6-footers in back who don't even touch the backs of the front seats even all the way back (and I drive with my seat all the way back and down, as I'm a big guy myself). And of course a big thing for me was the Kurkuma Yellow color - after having a silver CC and a black Allroad, and parking next to 99% of all cars in any given parking lot which are silver, black, or white.

Not only are Arteons rare to spot on the roads, but the Kurkuma yellow is even more rare, having only been available for the shortened 2019 model year and only representing something like 3% of 2019 model year sales...and POINT 9% of total Arteon sales if you add in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry the Vr6 engine was crap. Thirsty, not that powerful, heavy, in this day and age is dinosaur technology. No idea why people think it sounds good, it sounds crap to me, have a v8 or dont bother at all. I have a V8 also, (in a car range which also has a V6), and the v6 version of my model is nearly as thirsty, which renders the v6 a bit pointless.

Everyone knows where we are headed, and have been heading engine wise, although I would say a 1.5L engine in an Arteon is a complete joke.
Even the Touareg has a 2L now, albeit with electric assistance.
Not sure what is going to happen in the US tbh, but over in the UK/Europe, our country sizes are smaller, and we have a better shot at an all electric infrastructure. I guess each state in the US will be perhaps treated like a country is in Europe with respect to managing their own charging, but right now even in the UK if I drive a full electric, it actually is not much of a hindrance and I could use it daily with no ill effects.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I think electric car wise, those in the US who buy new houses will be better off for them as new homes may or do put 220v outlets in garages for at least level 2 charging. Also, some states will be ahead on the infrastructure for electric charging - so where you are will make a big difference. Most places should be fine for an electric car for commuting and day-to-day use in the U.S., but many places will still struggle for travel long distances. And while yes, it's more of an inconvenience than a complete impossibility, trying to drive from my home to a vacation home 12 hours' gasoline drive away, I can finish the drive in one day - leave in the morning and be there by dinnertime...with electric, unless you live in California where you can travel 800 miles and find a fast charge station almost anywhere along the way, on the East Coast of the US, there are huge gaps with no fast charge available, so you may have to stop a little earlier than 'empty' to find a charger, and it might only be level 2, which leaves you figuring out what to do with 6-7 hours of added time...maybe more. And of course, if there are a lot more electrics on the road, those few charging spots might well be taken...then you could be out even longer. Until we can get to the point of having the same number of fast-charge electric stations as we currently have gas stations, then we're still not quite as convenient for electric cars for everything. Or where every home has a fast charge or level 2 in their garage or driveway - which still leaves apartments, condos and other city-dwellers without garages or parking spaces trying to figure out what to do.

If I had the space, I could certainly have an electric as my daily commuter. I drive about 50 miles a day round-trip for work, so almost any electric car would suffice. I could plug in overnight to charge, even on slow charging, still have the batteries topped up by morning. But weekends I may drive 20 or 300 miles...often not near any charging. On trips I'll do anywhere from 400 to 1200 miles round trip a few times a year...and the charging infrastructure in my state isn't anywhere near as updated as some other spots. So still not a good solution for me for everything - I'd probably still want to be a two-car person - gas for trips, electric for commute. My house was built in 1977, so it's not good for home charging - 110v only in the garage. I would have to pay money to overhaul the electrics to get a 220v to the garage. I still wonder just how 'green' all of this could be if suddenly every car on the road was replaced with an electric car. That's one heck of a lot of electricity demand on the grid, and what power source is going to be creating that power? Even with what seems like a lot of Superchargers and other charging stations around the world, they're still built to handle a very small number of electric cars compared to overall...what would the lines look like if ALL cars on the road were electric? There's still a long way to go and a whole lot of costs and questions before electric can take over, at least in my view...my plan is still to purchase another gas, or gas hybrid, as my next car too.

I thought the VR6 had a nice subdued growl to it - without any add-on fart-can exhausts, it was a bit throatier and less thrashy than 4-cylinders. My W8 certainly sounded wonderful and better than the VR6...right now, the best sound the Arteon makes is the turbo whoosh, which is definitely noticeable when stepping on it with the windows down...reminds me a bit of the old supercharger whine on my Pontiac GTP many years ago.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

zackiedawg said:


> Each person has to form their own opinion of course, but I can say as the previous owner of a 13 CC 4-motion VR6 Executive that I haven't felt like I'm missing any power in the 19 Arteon SEL Premium R Line. Off the line bite feels very similar, turbo lag is very low, mid-range pull the same. In some ways the Arteon's power seems to come on even better when rolling start (presuming you're in the right gear of course - in those situations I rarely rely on the Auto to choose - I go to paddles and choose myself). My 15 Allroad felt a little slower than the CC, and had more noticeable turbo lag...the Arteon is quicker than the Allroad was.
> 
> I'll give you the VR6 exhaust sound though. That was definitely better!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your introspective on the Arteon and I'm right there with ya' on the wagon preference! Still have our B5.5 'Variant' for that very reason.  

I love the space, hatchback, interior, styling and hatchback (😁) but am old, stubborn and dumb...I like the VR6. I love electric, too, just don't love it as much. Given that life affords us a finite number of days to 'be', I'm going to enjoy the drive instead...and while I can.🍻 

PS - There's a W8 wagon out by me with a Borla set-up...sounds AMAZING!


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well look at it this way.. We are currently VERY VERY lucky. We are maybe the last generation which can freely choose to experience both petrol and electric as free as we like currently.
Next generation of kids will never buy an internal combustion engine car (from new anyway) so its pretty cool we literally get to see tech changing before our eyes.
Having said that, back in the 1970's in the UK we already had electric milk floats, so er, I guess things havent moved onTHAT far! Kudos to Tesla for kick starting the industry though.
I regularly drive a BMW i3, and off the lights, it spanks a lot of cars. ALLEGEDLY BMW said it was quicker 0-30 than the M4, but this could be total BS.
No doubt the government will try and regulate electric cars, I am pretty sure something like a Taycan Cross (my favourite) would out accelerate a Bugatti Veyron, the idea that a load of dumb millenials will have access to this sort of power instantly, I think will lead to more accidents!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Saw a White 2021 R-line by Bay Ridge, Brooklyn. Pretty surprised. My count has now at 2.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saw a Mk2 CC the other day, still looks FABULOUS!


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Dropped my car off for 20k service yesterday - on the way to the dealer, saw a black Arteon - probably SEL - black has been by far the most common color sighting so it's hard to say if I'm seeing the same 1-2 cars over and over again, or different ones...this was the first one driven by a woman, so might have been a different one as all others have been male drivers. I won't count the 3 Arteons I saw at the dealer lot of course, since they weren't sold cars...had a look at the 21 in person - the front end is a wash for me - don't like or dislike it any more than mine. Interior is a split decision - the upper dash looks nice, the instrument display area not as nice.

Still had several dealer employees walk around my car in the service bay - they hadn't seen a Kurkuma Yellow Arteon in person, only on all the posters around the dealership. Hilarious how the wild and different colors are almost always in the ads, posters, etc for so many cars, yet once you go to buy one, it's black-silver-white-grey. And when they do release the wild color, it's just for a single model year, or has to be custom ordered...yet gets so much more attention! (I finally saw the tree-frog satiny green AMG-GT on the road, having seen that one in all the ads and car show reviews...god it was gorgeous).


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

DFW TX: I had seen maybe 2-3 since 2019. But since I bought mine in late Jan only 1... And it was the day after I bought it too. Went to my first VW meet in well over a year yesterday and met another owner... There were 3 of us there out of 150 cars but that doesn't count. However on the way homepulled up along side a black 2020 with dealer tags on the freeway. 

Supposedly sales are a bit up, probably will start seeing more. Even in F150-camaro-stang TX


----------



## Mikey991 (Mar 6, 2021)

Got my Arteon SEL Premium R-Line in July and I've only seen one other Arteon on the road. My local dealer is apparently the biggest buyer of Arteons in the country and they told me only a handful of SEL Premium's have come through their doors. 

I love this car and being super exclusive was one of the reasons I wanted it.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I parked next to a blue one today in Staten Island, didnt snap pics.. but was pretty cool i guess. Saw a grey one in Linden, New Jersey and a black one in Maplewood New Jersey this past month.


----------



## Rankinroudy (Dec 10, 2021)

kerirusel28 said:


> I was seriously considering this car before I decided on Audi. Audi won for me with overall looks and and Quattro over 4motion. The VW is a good looking car. I’m one of the very few left that likes sedans and was excited to see an automaker introduce a new flagship sedan. I hope it finds its niche, but I’ve not seen one on the road yet. Have any of you?


Yes. I have one. 2021 SEL R LINE 4 MOTION


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

zackiedawg said:


> yet once you go to buy one, it's black-silver-white-grey.


Yeah, those seem to be the only colors that the dealers order. They think they know best as to what will and won't sell. I don't know... maybe they do.


----------

